# Godzilla Lightning Tanks



## Starhammer (Feb 22, 2007)

Can anyone direct me to a good place to find some decent images of the Lightning-Gun Tanks used in many of the old Godzilla movies?


----------



## Knight_of_Nights (Feb 22, 2007)

Have you tried Google Images? I'm not kidding...occaisionally you'll stumble across something good.


----------



## Starhammer (Feb 23, 2007)

Alas, no such luck. All google has to offer in regards to Godzilla Lightning Tanks, and numerous variations therof, are a bunch of things regarding mods for unreal tournament...


----------



## scalem X (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a lot of images, but have no idea which ones are right and I can't link to google searches done with japanese characters so, I'll just try to link a few and hope one is right:
miniatures
some weird drawings


----------



## chang1326 (Jan 29, 2009)

They aren't from godzilla movie mate,,,,


----------

